# Flip the Script! 32 Bird Afternoon Smackdown!



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

We scouted a field for opening day of early goose, and saw a field with about 150-200 birds in it at night. Our scouting also had only 40-50 birds hitting it for the morning feed. Well not thinking anything of it (we assumed more came after we had to head to work) we set our blinds for a morning hunt. Well after shooting 4 birds in the morning and only seeing 25ish, we were left with a decision to make...pack it up and call it a day, or hunt all day! Well we decided that we would leave the field, go grab lunch and come back by 12:30 for the afternoon hunt. We no sooner got out of the truck and a flock of 70 flew over our spread and landed in a near by pond. After that, it was game on all afternoon! Just goes to show TRUST YOUR SCOUTING! Hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks like a blast. Congrats on a great hunt.


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Awesome job


----------

